# Die Bahn kommt!



## Muli (31 Mai 2006)

Ob die alle eine Fahrkarte haben?



​


----------



## Driver (2 Juni 2006)

ach du dicke banane ... möchte da nicht kontrolleur sein


----------



## FU Fighter (2 Juni 2006)

Wie viel kostet den da ein Stehplatz ?? ^^


----------



## jack-the-ripper (7 Juni 2006)

Wo geht denn da der schaffner lang?


----------

